# Over 70's problem



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

I was told yesterday that having a van with a plated weight of 3800 kilos and being over 70, you have to take an HGV licence test.
Is this correct.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No

You need to have a medical to ensure you are safe to drive it if you already have grand dad rights on your existing licence 

Your own GP and an optician for the eyesight bit

As usually it costs

about 100 pounds for the GP to fill in a simple form 

The optician didn't charge 

Aldra


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

What are Grandad rights ? and Is the HGV licence still required.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's if you have a licence that entitles you to drive over 3500

An all classes licence 

Pre?

Someone will know if you are old enough

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I gave up granddad rights as my GP was charging silly money to fill in the paperwork.
Have since learnt that there are specialists who can do the same procedure very much cheaper.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Acquired or Grandfather rights apply if you passed your practical car test (licence category B) before 1 January 1997 you would automatically also acquire licence categories BE, C1, C1E, D1 and D1E, otherwise you are limited to Category B vehicles only and a further test is required.

If you have the extended rights, as Aldra stated you must provide proof re your health at 70.

Terry


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
You need to check the "grandfather rights" were put onto any driving licence you have.
I would be concerned that when your paper and or paper and photo licence were issued they were taken off and you are driving without the proper licence for 3800kg.
p-c


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Spacerunner

Details please

Aldra


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

How long is the extension that you are granted after the medical? 12mths, 3yrs, 5yrs?

Dick


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

aldra said:


> Spacerunner
> 
> Details please
> 
> Aldra


Sorry, no details, just word of mouth. Google might know

Take a look at this:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/archive/index.php/t-513448.html


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Under the impression it was 3 years :wink: 

tony


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

You don't 'lose' any licence rights, only by medical problems, and even then the rights can be reinstated subject to a medical.

Class C1 is for vehicles up to 7500kg, and C1+E is with a trailer entitlement.

If your C1+E is held because you passed your test pre-1997 then there is a weight limit of 8.25tonnes max train weight, with a 107 code against the group on your licence.

If you passed your C1 and C1+ E tests, then the maximum train weight goes up to 12 tonnes.

If you hold a C or CE licence, then the C1 and C1+E groups are uprated automatically.

If you reach 70, then you have a number of options.

A 'self-declaration' medical will keep your 3500kg max weight car licence, a 'proper' medical will allow you to keep your C1 and C1+E, or your HGV licence if you held it.

If you previously held an HGV licence (as I did) but didn't use it, it comes off your licence until you submit a full medical report, when it will be reinstated, as mine should be.

Medicals for HGV and other requirements can be obtained by a number of specialist sites, I was quoted £175.50 by my own doctor, but had it done at Northampton for £55.60. Look on the web for such places. It does not HAVE to be your own GP.

I think this is all correct, but happy to be ciorrected if anyone finds it wrong anywhere.

I'm just going through the process myself, my HGV Class 2 lapsed in 2008, but by reapplying with a medical report it will be reinstated. I have that in writing from DVLA.

http://www.driversmedicals.com/

HGV Medicals are annually once you are past 65. The over 70 licence is three years.

Peter


----------



## Spreadsheet (Jul 10, 2011)

Or try this.

http://www.doctorsonwheels.co.uk


----------

